# Competition & Meet @ SIS 8/9/14 Milpitas CA



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Competition & GTG @ SIS 8/9/14 Milpitas CA*

NORCAL MOBILEWARZ FINAL STOP BEORE CA STATE FINALS!!!!!!!!
2X MECA & IASCA EVENT (SQ ONLY)

$50 Non Members
$40 Members

Registration: 9:00 a.m. 

Simplicity in Sound
879 Ames Ave
Milpitas CA 95035

Bing & Joey will chime in with more details on the meet.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I plan on making the drive!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

We are gonna make this one a GTG too, we have been meaning to plan a GTG but have been busy, and this will take care of 2 things at once!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We are gonna make this one a GTG too, we have been meaning to plan a GTG but have been busy, and this will take care of 2 things at once!


Definitely the best way to do these things!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I really look forward to this one!

Last competition I was at, I did a clinic and had some great feedback. I would love to do another one and would like some input on what you as competitors (and also as non-competitors) would like to know. Here are a few topics I am comfortable talking about:

Crossovers
Time alignment vs Phase vs Polarity
Gain Structure and level setting
Balanced vs non-balanced signals and cables
Speaker directionality and aiming, and what this means for our installations
Acoustic treatments, damping vs dampening vs blocking vs absorbing
Processors and their uses
EQ and best practices

If you're interested, please start thinking about what YOU WANT TO LEARN. I will do my best to accomodate. Hash it out here or over PM with me if you want. I want to make your time worthwhile. If there is enough interest, maybe I can do two clinics on different topics.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

You Cali people have all the fun


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Pretty sure I'll be heading up with the guys from Audio Innovations. I want some demos! lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll be there. Properly working system, or not. I look forward to the clinic Justin. The one you did down South was great. 

And given the GTG/Comp nature of the event, I suppose I can bring some ice cream as well.  I'm guessing you guys still don't have a freezer? If anyone has a flavor preference, let me know!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

mires said:


> You Cali people have all the fun


I'm thinking next summer I need to drive down to one of these, It would be great to put faces to all these names.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome....I need more shirts again!
Will there be a compilation disc?
Also I am officially putting in an order for ice cream as of right now. 
Banana pudding please...just let me know how much.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Dustin, do you want me to see if the AC people want some icecream this time? (they might let us use their freezer again too???)


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Seriously considering making the 25 hour drive just to demo some cars...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I am going to try and get the girl friend on board for a road trip.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> I'm thinking next summer I need to drive down to one of these, It would be great to put faces to all these names.


Come on down....the weathers fine


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

mrpeabody said:


> Pretty sure I'll be heading up with the guys from Audio Innovations. I want some demos! lol


Never mind, they aren't going, lol.

Might have to go solo.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

mires said:


> Seriously considering making the 25 hour drive just to demo some cars...



:thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I've got this one on my calendar. Should be able to make it.

Dustin, cookies & cream or strawberry would be great!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

What is it with you westerners and ice cream?? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, if you have ever had a taste of Dustin's ice cream, you would know!!!







mires said:


> What is it with you westerners and ice cream?? :laugh:


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well, if you have ever had a taste of Dustin's ice cream, you would know!!!


Haha, maybe I'll get the chance some day.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bret, if you want to order some just for yourself, the cost is $10/quart. Otherwise, I'll do my best to accomodate everyone's preferences with what I bring up. I think one of our newest flavors German Chocolate might be a must. 

JOey, my wife said she will email the HVAC guys to see if they're interested in ordering. It would certainly be nice if they offered up the use of their freezer!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Dustin's milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds awesome. I will clear with the boss but I'm pretty sure I will be there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Bret, if you want to order some just for yourself, the cost is $10/quart. Otherwise, I'll do my best to accomodate everyone's preferences with what I bring up. I think one of our newest flavors German Chocolate might be a must.
> 
> JOey, my wife said she will email the HVAC guys to see if they're interested in ordering. It would certainly be nice if they offered up the use of their freezer!


$10 sounds good. 
Count on me and one Hamilton being present. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Jazzi said:


> Dustin's milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


You went there...omg you really went there. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I might start leaving a pint for the judges to enjoy while evaluating my car.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Sounds great! Count me in.

Justin - I, for one, would be interested on your take on gain matching and level setting - particularly when several processors are utilized.

Dustin - If you do Cookies & Cream or Salted Caramel I'm down for a quart of each.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> Dustin - If you do Cookies & Cream or Salted Caramel I'm down for a quart of each.


Can do. The wife has your and Bret's orders down. Thanks guys!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

tjswarbrick said:


> Sounds great! Count me in.
> 
> Justin - I, for one, would be interested on your take on gain matching and level setting - particularly when several processors are utilized.
> 
> Dustin - If you do Cookies & Cream or Salted Caramel I'm down for a quart of each.


Dustin, it sounds like you need to invest in an ice cream truck...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Dustin, it sounds like you need to invest in an ice cream truck...


We're getting there. That will be our first big investment after the commercial batch mixer. I've got lots of eyes out looking for vehicles. We'll be going "retro," think International Metro, Divco, Grumman Olson, etc. I know where a few are locally, but it is better to have cash in hand when you approach people that have those things tucked away.  

I've also talked with this guy a bit about how his is setup. He is actually building a second truck right now. 









Something like this would be a good start...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPGNmVqF0c4


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> We're getting there. That will be our first big investment after the commercial batch mixer. I've got lots of eyes out looking for vehicles. We'll be going "retro," think International Metro, Divco, Grumman Olson, etc. I know where a few are locally, but it is better to have cash in hand when you approach people that have those things tucked away.
> 
> I've also talked with this guy a bit about how his is setup. He is actually building a second truck right now.
> 
> ...


Ok this bagged truck is wicked cool! :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok this bagged truck is wicked cool! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Agreed. He is actually based out of Seaside (Monterey) and uses the truck as a regular ice cream truck. The one he is building now is also going to incorporate flame thrower exhaust!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Agreed. He is actually based out of Seaside (Monterey) and uses the truck as a regular ice cream truck. The one he is building now is also going to incorporate flame thrower exhaust!


That can't be good for the ice cream


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I would like attend this one. And meet some members I did not meet in April, Let me know if can help in any way. I could bring some home made cookies brownies, chips, maybe a few packs of bottled water.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I've seen that truck in person, it's sweet! He's my friends cousin and brings it to all her kids bday parties.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

aside from ice cream and dessert...whats everyone feelin for food? last time we grilled and the time before we had pizza...both worked out decently. thought this time my grill is on the balcony of my new house and probably best not be moved...anyone have a decent sized grille that is portable?

also we can do pizza again or i can maybe see if we can get a taco truck to stop by


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> aside from ice cream and dessert...whats everyone feelin for food? last time we grilled and the time before we had pizza...both worked out decently. thought this time my grill is on the balcony of my new house and probably best not be moved...anyone have a decent sized grille that is portable?
> 
> also we can do pizza again or i can maybe see if we can get a taco truck to stop by


The pizza you had last time was really good. 
You could always get two or more 6' subways. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

OOOORRRRRrrrr We could get ShinJOhn to cook us up some tastey BBQ!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd vote taco truck or BBQ, since I'm not doing grains.  The stuff ShinJohn brought last time was awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, it's settled, then. ShinJohn BBQ for everyone! YAY!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

epper:


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Richard and I plan to be there sans kids, but an intern from work is interested in attending. Please be nice and give demos to him. He's from out of state and will only be here for a few more weeks.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> Richard and I plan to be there sans kids, but an intern from work is interested in attending. Please be nice and give demos to him. He's from out of state and will only be here for a few more weeks.


If he brings me a big bag of Doritos he can hang with me when you're both busy. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Are you guys judging? (if so, be sure to let Dustin know what flavor needs to be on the seat!!!) 



MrsPapasin said:


> Richard and I plan to be there sans kids, but an intern from work is interested in attending. Please be nice and give demos to him. He's from out of state and will only be here for a few more weeks.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Are you guys judging? (if so, be sure to let Dustin know what flavor needs to be on the seat!!!)



I thought you were! Lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> I thought you were! Lol!


For impartiality sake , I thought Kimo was going to use someone else.

Right now I have some kind of problem with my right ear. I am not sure if it is a sinus related thing or not. It will go in and out of sounding muffled, crackly, etc. After the plane trip to florida for the 4th it seemed to clear up, but then on the plane trip back, it has been not as good again.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> For impartiality sake , I thought Kimo was going to use someone else.


If Dustin starts putting ice cream in his car, it certainly will be hard for any judge to be impartial. Then there's Doritos from Bret...sigh. Lol :surprised:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

JOey, have you tried getting the ear checked out by an MD? I was sick a couple years ago and went to a walk in clinic rather than my regular doc. While there they suggested I get my right ear cleaned out. I noticed a lot of the same symptoms you described. They flushed my ear with warm water and cleared it all out. The difference was night and day. No more muffles sound or crackling. 

I've actually considered going back occasionally just to have them clear out my ears. Q-tips can only get so deep.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL guys. Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. Looks like I'm free that weekend (so far), so count me in. I'll plan to bring a big hunk 'o BBQ too.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> LOL guys. Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. Looks like I'm free that weekend (so far), so count me in. I'll plan to bring a big hunk 'o BBQ too.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

shinjohn said:


> LOL guys. Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. Looks like I'm free that weekend (so far), so count me in. I'll plan to bring a big hunk 'o BBQ too.


Heck yeah! There's no way I'm missing this now


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> LOL guys. Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. Looks like I'm free that weekend (so far), so count me in. I'll plan to bring a big hunk 'o BBQ too.


dont forget the pre show grubbin party, open to SIS employees only, friday night before the event


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

i will be there, looks like one bus and two blocks walk from my house gets me there. I'll enjoy listening to some cars, though i don't think i'll be using the meca 2 disc for my own personal listening..can only take so much of it lol. also, if any locals would like to have a tuning session, i'd enjoy getting into the nuts and bolts of it with a few folks, its been too long.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> i will be there, looks like one bus and two blocks walk from my house gets me there. I'll enjoy listening to some cars, though i don't think i'll be using the meca 2 disc for my own personal listening..can only take so much of it lol. also, if any locals would like to have a tuning session, i'd enjoy getting into the nuts and bolts of it with a few folks, its been too long.


If you need a ride I can bring you. I have turned the highs down so your ears are safe


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

we shall see, it looks like a really easy jaunt from my house in downtown sj.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> dont forget the pre show grubbin party, open to SIS employees only, friday night before the event


Can I please be an unpaid intern so I can attend?
Just a reminder to everyone to remember to bring folding chairs to sit in.
Each year no matter how many times I post this there's never enough.

Mike, I also would be happy to pick you up and bring you back home.
I have plenty of room for you and anything you might want to bring with you that you'd skip when riding the bus like that extra long cane to impress the ladies. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BTW Bing....are the rumors true that one of the raffle prizes is 10 hot laps at Sonoma in your sponsored race car?
I think Joey posted that somewhere. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW Bing....are the rumors true that one of the raffle prizes is 10 hot laps at Sonoma in your sponsored race car?
> I think Joey posted that somewhere.
> 
> 
> ...


Pick me! Pick me! 









Ice cream. It's not just for judges anymore!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, I am currently sans-amp for my mids and highs. I'll be there regardless. Perhaps with a temporary amp installed to compete and hopefully rack up a few more points. Might as well change my tweeter mount while I am at it. Yay for complete re-tunes on a temporary install!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

What's wrong with your amp?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Had some static type noise on one of my bridged F/R channels. It got shipped off about an hour ago to Arc for testing. I doubt it will be back before the 9th.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

seeing that this is going to be on a saturday i will definitely be there,i want to check out some more systems and maybe have someone listen to mine and give me some advice on how it sounds,


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Had some static type noise on one of my bridged F/R channels. It got shipped off about an hour ago to Arc for testing. I doubt it will be back before the 9th.


Tell them you need it quickly for a MECA comp. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Tell them you need it quickly for a MECA comp.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR












They are actually aware that I am a competitor and have two events coming up. Whether or not that expedites their work is up to them.  First come, first serve. I don't expect special treatment.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> LOL guys. Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. Looks like I'm free that weekend (so far), so count me in. I'll plan to bring a big hunk 'o BBQ too.


Let me know if you need me to pitch in or bring something. I guess I will be driving up on Friday night. Any suggestions for places to stay nearby?

Also are there any good car washes close?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What kind of car wash are you looking for? There are a few drive throughs. I have seen one of the ones that you spray it yourself, but I am not 100% how close it was.

For hotels, I would just google that. It seems like some of the places near the shop were kinda pricy, so check around.. I would offer but I live in a closet, and Bing has a full house right now.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

palldat said:


> Let me know if you need me to pitch in or bring something. I guess I will be driving up on Friday night. Any suggestions for places to stay nearby?
> 
> Also are there any good car washes close?


The closest car wash I know of is about 10 minutes from the shop with no traffic. It is part of the Cheveron Station on Montague and O'toole. 

As for Hotels/Motels there are some that are in about 5 minutes from the shop. The Great Mall is also right around the corner as well, there is a Hotel there which is like a Staybridge or soemthing... Then on Calaveras there is an Embassy Suites. It is either a Motel 8/ Days Inn / Motel 6 right off the 680 and Calaveras. However, I believe the rent by the hour there LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

There is a car wash at the Shell on the corner of montague and Able (or Main I get those confused..)


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> dont forget the pre show grubbin party, open to SIS employees only, friday night before the event


Drop in's welcome? Will work for HotDogs.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

CrossFired said:


> Drop in's welcome? Will work for HotDogs.


I already tried......I was shunned.......SHUNNED!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I already tried......I was shunned.......SHUNNED!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I bet it helps if you show up with your own tools... aka ice cream.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

That's it. I need to get a part time job sweeping their floors or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I bet it helps if you show up with your own tools... aka ice cream.


HIRED!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be down Friday afternoon hopefully. Looking forward to bings 700hp upgrade on my truck when i stop by


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

So who's competing?
Can we get a competition list like Richard puts up?
He's so damn efficient which is very surprising for a government worker. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info on car washes and places to stay.

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET


MODIFIED STREET


MODIFIED


MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME


MASTER



NON-COMPETING



Add yourself


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET


MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED


MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME


MASTER



NON-COMPETING



Add yourself


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

COMPETING

STOCK

STREET


MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED


MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER



NON-COMPETING



Add yourself


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

COMPETING

STOCK
PPI-ART COLLECTOR-Bret Mason

STREET


MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED


MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER



NON-COMPETING



Add yourself (RICHARD!!!)


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Add yourself (RICHARD!!!)


I plan on being there, but undecided at the moment on what I'll do.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Did Kimo ask you guys about judging?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

COMPETING

STOCK
PPI-ART COLLECTOR-Bret Mason

STREET


MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
Dominic Yanez - Golden Ear

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER



NON-COMPETING



Add yourself


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

COMPETING

STOCK
PPI-ART COLLECTOR-Bret Mason

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
Dominic Yanez - Golden Ear

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER



NON-COMPETING



Add yourself


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like I should be up there late Friday afternoon. If anyone's interested in dinner, I'm all ears. 

Since I'll be there for a couple nights, is there interesting places nearby good for night photography? Or anything worth photographing...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Looks like I should be up there late Friday afternoon. If anyone's interested in dinner, I'm all ears.
> 
> Since I'll be there for a couple nights, is there interesting places nearby good for night photography?


Ditto, would like to know of a good steak house as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know how long it takes to drive up the mountain, but a shot of silicon valley from up high would be pretty. I have some shots from airplane windows that were kind of cool.

If you wanted to do a mini-series of pho restaurants, this is also a great place to pull that off... suggested title: pho-tography 

In our immediate area, though, I don't know what would be cool. There are lots of industrial parks.. You could get shots of the heavy hitters at nite (google, ebay, ms, etc...)






DRTHJTA said:


> Looks like I should be up there late Friday afternoon. If anyone's interested in dinner, I'm all ears.
> 
> Since I'll be there for a couple nights, is there interesting places nearby good for night photography? Or anything worth photographing...


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

I work every weekend... Missed the last meet and going to miss this one too.
sooo bummed


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know how long it takes to drive up the mountain, but a shot of silicon valley from up high would be pretty. I have some shots from airplane windows that were kind of cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like those ideas! Time for some research!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Looks like I should be up there late Friday afternoon. If anyone's interested in dinner, I'm all ears.
> 
> *Since I'll be there for a couple nights, is there interesting places nearby good for night photography? Or anything worth photographing...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> DRTHJTA said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I should be up there late Friday afternoon. If anyone's interested in dinner, I'm all ears.
> ...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Also an FYI to those competing MECA, I believe the plan is to use disc 2 for this event. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

palldat said:


> Ditto, would like to know of a good steak house as well.


My favorite is Forbes Mill in Los Gatos. But Los Gatos Brewing Co does a great ribeye, too.

Alexander's in Cupertino is highly rated, and friends have suggested LB Steak down on Santana Row as the best of all, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> Looks like I should be up there late Friday afternoon. If anyone's interested in dinner, I'm all ears.
> 
> Since I'll be there for a couple nights, is there interesting places nearby good for night photography? Or anything worth photographing...


East Palo Alto is nice this time of year:laugh:


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> My favorite is Forbes Mill in Los Gatos. But Los Gatos Brewing Co does a great ribeye, too.
> 
> Alexander's in Cupertino is highly rated, and friends have suggested LB Steak down on Santana Row as the best of all, but I haven't tried it yet.


Thank you....also any ipa spots?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

great steak...hmm ilike to buy usda prime at grille it myself  alexanders is great but very very expensive, LB steak was very disappointing to me. nowadays, if i want to have a beef fix, i go to a good brazilian joint, like espetus. 

good place i can think of for night time photography:

1. coyote point maybe you can catch the planes coming in to land at SFO?

2. some industrial buildings etc down at moss landing

3. take a drive up the mountain overlooking san jose, and take a shot down of the valley

4. port of alameda (night time operations of a busy industrial port)

5. any vantage point of sf, like form treasure island, alameda etc

just a ton of places in SF itself.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

palldat said:


> Thank you....also any ipa spots?


As in beer?

Faultline
Tied House
Wine Affair
BJ's Brewpub
Yardhouse
Gordon Biersch

In that order, for me, if I'm looking for a "craft" brew.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

tjswarbrick said:


> As in beer?
> 
> Faultline
> Tied House
> ...


Tied House is phenomenal. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The Filoli and the Water Temple are nice places to see in Redwood City. Maybe 20-25 mins from the Milpitas area, both are are close to each other. The Water temple closes at 4 PM the garden at 7 I think. If you really want the best shot of the city of SF at night go to twin peaks maybe less than an hour drive from Milpitas and not a stressful drive either taking 280


https://www.flickr.com/photos/misterken/sets/72157633293146735/


https://www.flickr.com/search?sort=relevance&text=twin peaks san francisco


AL


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Also an FYI to those competing MECA, I believe the plan is to use disc 2 for this event. At least that is my understanding.


Does this mean the Arc disc? Not that it really matters.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Does this mean the Arc disc? Not that it really matters.



It's the Meca cd disc 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, don't call that the ARC disc... lol..


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, don't call that the ARC disc... lol..


The disc that shall not be named...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> The disc that shall not be named...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Back in June we did a Bay Area Brewery tour and we ended up going to the Pyramid Torpedo Room and Faction Brewery. It was AWESOME!!!!

FACTION you can kill two birds with one stone. They are located in the East Bay in Alameda and have some awesome craft brew and an awesome view of the SF skyline as they are located on an old military base. Here is there website. 

FACTION BREWING


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the flyer for the MECA portion of the event.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hello from Alaska! I'll be out of state for another few days but look forward to the show and get-together.

So far the only requests I've hard for a clinic were gain structures, level setting, and speaker frequency response vs listening angle, otherwise known as dispersion (though I'm not sure how serious that last request was). Speak up quickly if you want to learn something else, otherwise I'll go with those.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Great Justin. I look forward to it. Since there are some who didn't attend the SoCal show, if there is time, you might want to touch a bit on crossovers again. Or at least how the crossovers are interrelated with subject matter you plan to cover this weekend. 

Safe travels! 

Oh, and I might want to pick your brain a bit more on these subjects since I'll be making some changes to my install after the show.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Is this an everyone is welcome type deal. I mentioned this to my wife and somehow got her okay to drive up from LA - must be the pregnancy brain setting in. I'm fairly new here, not been to any events or GTG's but would love to come up for this one. I'm hoping to see/hear other peoples cars and maybe get some opinions on mine, as well as meet some of the crazies on this site


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

This event is definitely open to all. It will be a great opportunity to put faces to screen names and demo some pretty amazing cars. And my xB if you're interested. Bing and JOey have proven to be great hosts and it is a very relaxed atmosphere. 

Oh, and do we want to do name tags similar to the last SoCal event? It might be helpful for folks like jnchantler (and myself).


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I'm just going to change my screen name to "need help tuning".


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

jnchantler said:


> I think I'm just going to change my screen name to "need help tuning".


Then you should definitely bring your vehicle out... there will plenty of excellent ears there!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike Lycancatt, if you would like me to pick you up and bring you home please let me know asap so I can plan to get you. 
It's no trouble at all.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

papasin said:


> Here's the flyer for the MECA portion of the event.



Whoa, geez.. they don't get updated logos from the businesses that hold events? Is it throwback wednesday? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I stripped the bathroom floor, polished it and waxed it, READY TO GO!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I have 35 badge holders and maybe that many lanyards. I will make them if you guys want. If so, someone start a list of names. Put screen name and real name. Copy and paste in your info (you know the drill).
IF you want me to make them. If you just want to do stick on name tags that you just write your name on that is fine with me too...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Fixed


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I stripped the bathroom floor, polished it and waxed it, READY TO GO!


I'm thinkin' 3 breakfast burritos on the way in. 
Pull a JT.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What's a JT? I think I am afraid to ask!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What's a JT? I think I am afraid to ask!


https://www.facebook.com/jtaudioacc


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I know who JT is, what does that have to do with our bathroom? (again, I might not want to know!)


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Looks like I should be up there late Friday afternoon. If anyone's interested in dinner, I'm all ears.
> 
> Since I'll be there for a couple nights, is there interesting places nearby good for night photography? Or anything worth photographing...


There is mission peak. I have seen some awesome photos come out of there. And the view is awesome. I should warn you it is a bit of a hike.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Tied House is phenomenal. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Ditto.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

COMPETING

STOCK
PPI-ART COLLECTOR-Bret Mason

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
Dominic Yanez - Golden Ear

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER



NON-COMPETING
jrs1006- Jose Sosa


Add yourself


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> Is this an everyone is welcome type deal. I mentioned this to my wife and somehow got her okay to drive up from LA - must be the pregnancy brain setting in. I'm fairly new here, not been to any events or GTG's but would love to come up for this one. I'm hoping to see/hear other peoples cars and maybe get some opinions on mine, as well as meet some of the crazies on this site


Come on up. I am driving up Friday afternoon myself. The gtg and comps are fun. There is such a great diverse range of products in one place.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have 35 badge holders and maybe that many lanyards. I will make them if you guys want. If so, someone start a list of names. Put screen name and real name. Copy and paste in your info (you know the drill).
> IF you want me to make them. If you just want to do stick on name tags that you just write your name on that is fine with me too...


I'm fine with stick on name tags, but if you do go through with making badges...

RTon20s aka Dustin Hutsell


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I'm fine with stick on name tags, but if you do go through with making badges...
> 
> RTon20s aka Dustin Hutsell


Ditto

DRTHJTA aka Damon Young


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have 35 badge holders and maybe that many lanyards. I will make them if you guys want. If so, someone start a list of names. Put screen name and real name. Copy and paste in your info (you know the drill).
> IF you want me to make them. If you just want to do stick on name tags that you just write your name on that is fine with me too...


I think I may have like 50 badge holders and more lanyards. So if you want to print out the cards I can bring mroe badge holders and lanyards.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

In for updates, results, and pics if there are any!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

jrs1006 said:


> COMPETING
> 
> STOCK
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR-Bret Mason
> ...


Looks like I might be getting my first 1st place by default


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Looks like I might be getting my first 1st place by default


Trust me, it never works out that way. 

(Which is a good thing.)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> Looks like I might be getting my first 1st place by default


If that's the case, I am putting my truck in the Master class! hahaha..


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If that's the case, I am putting my truck in the Master class! hahaha..



Just in case you didn't know, there is a rule (and not sure if it's unwritten but do know it is enforced): once in Master, always in Master...so just be aware.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

papasin said:


> Just in case you didn't know, there is a rule (and not sure if it's unwritten but do know it is enforced): once in Master, always in Master...so just be aware.


This would be the only time my truck would be competing.. (I don't even remember what the classification for Master was...lol..)


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Should I enter my truck? Is there anything to lose? I was looking through the categories and I won't qualify for half of them as I've been a little to trigger happy with the fiberglass and relocating of stock functions in the truck.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This would be the only time my truck would be competing.. (I don't even remember what the classification for Master was...lol..)


The MECA Master classification straight from the latest 2014 rulebook:

"Anyone who works for a 12-Volt manufacturer in any way must compete in this class. Any vehicle that is regarded as a “factory demo vehicle” or owned by a manufacturer belongs in this class. Anyone who believes that they have the experience and abilities to compete in the Master class may do so, however once a member elects to compete in the Master class they must stay in the Master class indefinitely. This is an expert class which gives competitors and vehicles with an “unfair” advantage over other competitors the opportunity to be part of MECA. Trophies may or may not be awarded (depends on the sponsor or event status)."

So in this one case, it's tied to the person, not the vehicle. Basically, while your truck may compete only once, you'd have to keep in mind that if you choose to enter in Master, you'll be forever in Master (and not your truck). I know someone that did that a couple years back but has no issues doing so. Just want to make you and others aware that once you do, there's no going back. 



jnchantler said:


> Should I enter my truck? Is there anything to lose? I was looking through the categories and I won't qualify for half of them as I've been a little to trigger happy with the fiberglass and relocating of sock functions in the truck.


I think you should! It's always a good thing to have more cars in the lanes...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This would be the only time my truck would be competing.. (I don't even remember what the classification for Master was...lol..)


Should I... shouldn't I... should I... shouldn't I? 

I should.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

So I think I'd fit in the modified category. I have re-located HVAC controls and have removed some items from the truck such as the spare tyre jack, these wouldn't be excluded under modified, right?

How do I enter?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> So I think I'd fit in the modified category. I have re-located HVAC controls and have removed some items from the truck such as the spare tyre jack, these wouldn't be excluded under modified, right?
> 
> How do I enter?



Just show up! 

You enter by signing up with the event director at the day of the comp. The verification judge will help make sure you are in the right class.

This is also a joint format event (both MECA and IASCA), so you can choose to enter in two comps if you so choose.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Man I am sexy!!!!!!! 


hahahhahahhahhaaaa




rton20s said:


> Should I... shouldn't I... should I... shouldn't I?
> 
> I should.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Man I am sexy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hahahhahahhahhaaaa


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk

That you Joey?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

COMPETING

STOCK
PPI-ART COLLECTOR-Bret Mason
tjswarbrick - Tom Swarbrick

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
Dominic Yanez - Golden Ear

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER



NON-COMPETING
jrs1006- Jose Sosa


Add yourself


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

COMPETING

STOCK
PPI-ART COLLECTOR-Bret Mason
tjswarbrick - Tom Swarbrick

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
Dominic Yanez - Golden Ear
James Chantler - jnchantler

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER



NON-COMPETING
jrs1006- Jose Sosa


Add yourself


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Bret, how is that Suburban stock?? hahaa...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bret, how is that Suburban stock?? hahaa...


That just earned you a twirlie in your freshly polished bathroom. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOooooooooo (well, at least it's clean!)


I am just going to get stickon tags at this point...





PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That just earned you a twirlie in your freshly polished bathroom.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I am just going to get stickon tags at this point...


It worked fine in SoCal. It also let everyone at The Habit and In n Out know our names when we grabbed lunch.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Due to some very unforeseen circumstances which have really pissed me off I will not be attending tomorrow's event.
I apologize for any inconvenience I have caused to you all as a result.
Dustin, I will by sending you payment for the ice cream via PayPal shortly.

I am asking Dustin to donate my order of banana pudding ice cream to the raffle tomorrow so some lucky ass ticket holder will be getting my ice cream.
Curious as to whom winds up the winner.

Enjoy it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

_Updated List_

COMPETING

STOCK
tjswarbrick - Tom Swarbrick

STREET
rton20s - Dustin Hutsell

MODIFIED STREET
DRTHJTA - Damon Young

MODIFIED
Dominic Yanez - Golden Ear

MODEX
P-Alldat - Paul Adams


EXTREME
MrsPapasin - Linda Kobayashi

MASTER



NON-COMPETING
jrs1006- Jose Sosa


Add yourself 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Damnit I wanted to see how well I could Fit in the Fit.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bret,

I hadn't even read your post when you Pm'd me about the paypal acct. if is known, we could have just sold the quart here locally. If you'd still like to donate to the raffle, I'll be happy to bring it up! That is quite generous of you.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep, someone will be taking it home....if it even gets that far. 
Kimo, sorry about that but I can honestly tell you that you would FIT just fine. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

What raffle?

Should I know about a raffle?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

And Bret, sorry you won't be here.. :-(


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bing asked me to bring enough BBQ to feed everyone. Just put 20 lbs of brisket and 20 lbs of shoulder on my smoker this evening. Should be ready just in time for lunch tomorrow... 

Some pics of the meat just about ready to go on...



















See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

That looks awesome. The ice cream for the day will be one quart of each of the following...

Coffee with Toffee Chunks
Cookies and Cream
German Chocolate

And of course, the quart of Banana Pudding that Bret kindly donated to the raffle. If there is no raffle, I'm sure we can come up with something.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Wife decided to do some baking as well, a few favorites I'll be bringing. 


























Should go great with ice cream!!!!!!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

damn..we's gonna eat good tomorrow! i'm looking forward to it..for more than just meat and dairy heaven..lol. will be there all day i think.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks great Shinjohn! Hope you bring the Pilot, as Linda will seek you out...and not just for the food. 

See everyone in the morning.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

rton20s said:


> And of course, the quart of Banana Pudding that Bret kindly donated to the raffle. If there is no raffle, I'm sure we can come up with something.


I think the Pit Master gets all the extras.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry guys, I regret to inform everyone that this GTG has been cancelled. Shinjohn, since you already started cooking that awesome stuff and since your wife already baked those treats, just drop them off at the shop. 

This is NOT a ploy to get all this good eatin' to myself either!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

and please tell me those are rocky road brownies with icing?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good Luck and Have Fun, everyone!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> Good Luck and Have Fun, everyone!


Thanks DLO! I'm so excited I can't sleep lol. Looking forward to meeting some new folks and hanging out.

I'm not sure what to bring so I'll see what's needed a little while before lunch and go pick it up.

Bret, bummed you can't make it man.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> And Bret, sorry you won't be here.. :-(





Golden Ear said:


> Thanks DLO! I'm so excited I can't sleep lol. Looking forward to meeting some new folks and hanging out.
> 
> I'm not sure what to bring so I'll see what's needed a little while before lunch and go pick it up.
> 
> Bret, bummed you can't make it man.




Thank you....me too.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

Great meet and great meat! Had fun, good food! nice folks! Could not stay for raffle or free Tshirts!


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

You (and wife)made the meet a total delight!!!

THANK YOU!



shinjohn said:


> Wife decided to do some baking as well, a few favorites I'll be bringing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

A big thank you to everyone who came out...wish I couldve been more active but my back was telling me to sit down a lot haha.. awesome food..awesome cars and awesome folks...and it gave me motivation to finish my own install ...now its time to tune it haha cheers


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

shinjohn said:


> Bing asked me to bring enough BBQ to feed everyone. Just put 20 lbs of brisket and 20 lbs of shoulder on my smoker this evening. Should be ready just in time for lunch tomorrow...
> 
> Some pics of the meat just about ready to go on...
> 
> ...


This was awesome, had to hold my son back physically from 3rds


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Amazing grub, Shinjohn! My wife was still racing about it on the ride home. Thanks Bing & Joey for hosting, Kimo for organizing, Papasin for judging, and everyone else for coming. It was a great day of hanging out, listening to vehicles, eating, and laughing. I even took home a 2nd place trophy! Hope to see you all at finals in SLO!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the props on the cookies. I will definitely tell my wife.  I do agree she is a darn talented baker.

I had a great time too; got to catch up with folks, met a couple others, wish I could have chatted with more people and listened to more cars. I guess I was too busy eating BBQ and ice cream.  The homemade ice cream was pretty darn awesome Dustin! Thanks for bringing it!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Pics?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

THIS


Golden Ear said:


> Thanks Bing & Joey for hosting, Kimo for organizing, Papasin for judging, and everyone else for coming. It was a great day of hanging out, listening to vehicles, eating, and laughing.


I was going to say the same thing. 
Great meat and great ice cream 

I listened to a few SQL cars and got a valuable fun, face to face experience with members I met before and also with talented members I met yesterday willing to help and share knowledge 
Thanks again. It was nice to have a dedicated SQL event like this one


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry, THANKS FOR THE DEILICIOUS ICECREAM DUSTIN!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ditto to all that was said above. Shinjohn, the BBQ was awesome, just like last time! Make sure and keep us posted if and when you decide to start competing. And thank you all for the compliments on the ice cream. My wife really appreciates it. Bret, there was no raffle, but I saw quite a few people enjoying the banana pudding ice cream. You've got a "free" quart coming at the next GTG/comp due to your donation. 

Thanks to all who gave my car a listen and feedback, especially MrsPapasin! I'm not sure I could have beaten Bing without your assistance!  I've got to take it where I can get it Bing. I look forward to next time, once you've had time to get a real tune on the car. 

And lastly, thank you to everyone willing to give demos, share experience and knowledge. And sorry, to Jazzi for not being able to stick around for the entire clinic. The portion I did get to observe was great.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

So who won!?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I wish I had a chance to listen to your car dustin...as for competing this is prolly a one off for me until the next one at my shop  id say since ur in street anyway get a dsp! Haha


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the clinic, Jazzi!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Bing and Joey, thanks for hosting. Kimo for organizing. Justin for the clinic. Shinjohn for the food! And Dustin for ice cream even though I didn't get any. I seem to quite often be demoing someone's car when the ice cream is served! Next time I'll just have to buy my own quart to take home with me. 

I met a lot of great people. Thank you to all the folks who stopped by to take a listen to my car. It was especially nice talking to some of you that I have not met before and having some great conversations on ideas with my iPad mini, the wifi backup camera and my hdmi interface. Hope to get some PMs back from you guys! I also listened to several great sounding cars! Damon's was my favorite car of the day! Great job, Damon! 

Patrick, I apologize for not getting a chance to listen to your car.  I hope we will meet again at another meet and I will get that opportunity. 

Congrats to all the competitors as well!


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Bing- Joey thanks for hosting the event. Shinjohn awesome grub you killed me. Dustin thanks for the ice cream always love some good coffee ice cream. It was an awesome turnout and congratulations to everyone looking forward to the next one 
John


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

So I made home with all my tires intact  

The food was great and the cars were awesome. Thanks for the demos and congrates to all the winners.

I look forward to seeing you all again in a few weeks or next month.

Thanks bigred for the tune and to Richard for a great job judging. That was a brutal day yesterday with the amount of cars and the heat.

Thanks Joey and Bing for the hospitalityand it was nice meetjng you Kimo. Thanks for organizing the affair.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Bing and JOey for hosting, Kimo for organizing, and Richard for all that judging.
Thanks Shinjohn (and wife) for awesome grub, and Dustin for the ice cream. The family was blown away by the salted caramel chocolate chunk. Wow.
Thanks, too, to Justin, Jeff, Paul and others for the tips, pointers and help. Thanks Damon, Dom, Linda, and a couple others for letting me demo your awesome setups (and learn just what I am missing...)

What an amazing event. Great food, great people, great music - such a great time - can't wait to do it again.

- Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for coming out! We had a great time and hopefully all of you did too! Y'all made it a great event! Thanks to everyone who contributed food, drinks, time, laughs, knowledge and excitement to the day.

Some of the highpoints of the day through my eyes and ears:

-"Let's use our hands"
-The discussion I heard of the BEST idea EVER----Icecream-BBQ food truck!
-My first trophy ever
-Not only getting to see old friends but meeting new ones
-Ice cream
-BBQ
-Cookies
-Getting to open our home to everyone

Thanks again~~~~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bengl3rt (Jun 6, 2012)

Great meeting all of you. Lots of clean builds and all kinds of different cars! Was fun listening to everything and shooting the s**t over delicious BBQ. 

Now that my NSX is done I'm already thinking about what to do to my Volt. You guys gave me lots of ideas...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

No pictures or results listed?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> No pictures or results listed?



Kimo posted the results on the MECA site yesterday if I am not mistaken.

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/E...entresults/mid/1077/eventid/1633/Default.aspx

As for pictures, I wasn't able to take any as I was a little busy.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

papasin said:


> As for pictures, I wasn't able to take any as I was a little busy.


Excuses excuses


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mires said:


> Excuses excuses



You had to be there to see.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

papasin said:


> You had to be there to see.


Haha just giving ya a hard time.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mires said:


> Haha just giving ya a hard time.



Me too. Had you been there, you would have seen why it was literally impossible for me to take any pics with what I was doing during the event.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Richard was cleaning all the cars with a new sham-wow shammy. What a great good will gesture


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Richard was cleaning all the cars with a new sham-wow shammy. What a great good will gesture


I heard that you might have a Show & Shine at state finals...so I was doing my part to showcase new products.   :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

There were a few cameras floating around, I'm hoping some of those photos will show up in here eventually.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

See!
You guys are already noticing that I was absent. 

No Bret...........no pics. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bing posted a couple of pictures on his FB page and I haven't seen any others. I don't even remember people taking any pictures.

I think I snapped one or two of Bing's install, but he has his build log up so no need for those. 

Brett you are our "official" photographer, LOL. Dang it! Sorry we did not have other pics. At least one shot of all the food prior to all of us demolishing it!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The guy from Vince's shop was taking pictures all day, is he a member here?


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who let me listen to their cars. I enjoyed talking to everyone about their set ups. hopefully I can make it down to SLO but we will see. Mrs. Papasin and Mr Papasin maybe we can discuss the new iPad set up further. But I can't believe I missed the free shirts!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The guy from Vince's shop was taking pictures all day, is he a member here?


He told me that they would upload to their site. Does anyone kmow their website?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

palldat said:


> He told me that they would upload to their site. Does anyone kmow their website?


I believe this is the one:

Audio-Experts


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Still no pictures?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Calling Team WCA!

I first want to apologize. Seems I was in the wrong MECA class 2 weeks ago. I use factory H/U, stock locations, and only 14 bands of EQ so I thought I was safe in Stock. However, my EQ includes DSP T/A functions. So I'm afraid I should have been in street. Where I would have been summarily trounced by a host of wonderful vehicles.

alrojoca, where should I send your Stock-Class Second-Place trophy?

Next - does it make me look desperate if I thank you all again for putting on a great show, letting me listen to your cars, and helping me out during the GTG? Oh, and the food! Sadly, (but not at all surprisingly,) the ice cream is all gone. Dustin, that stuff is amazing. 

On to my dilemma.
Several of you guys got a chance to hear my system, and even more of you are better at this stuff than me. Some were even foolish enough to offer help! 

I'm still trying to match gains and blend the sub to the mids (in both frequency and time.) I started a new thread on it here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/166863-tuning-silver-flutes.html

If you have anything to add, I'd love to get your input.
Thanks!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> Calling Team WCA!
> 
> I first want to apologize. Seems I was in the wrong MECA class 2 weeks ago. I use factory H/U, stock locations, and only 14 bands of EQ so I thought I was safe in Stock. However, my EQ includes DSP T/A functions. So I'm afraid I should have been in street. Where I would have been summarily trounced by a host of wonderful vehicles.
> 
> ...


is your dsp external? who placed you in your class at the show from Meca?

if your dsp is thru the head unit, you are fine in stock


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

DSP is External (AC DQ-61.) I signed up late and placed myself in stock, and nobody questioned it or double-checked. The judge didn't want to know my setup, and the coordinator was busy coordinating.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> DSP is External (AC DQ-61.) I signed up late and placed myself in stock, and nobody questioned it or double-checked. The judge didn't want to know my setup, and the coordinator was busy coordinating.


Hi Tom!

At the time during judging, IME, the SQ judge's job is to listen to the car and not classify. As much as possible when I am judging SQ, I do not want to know what a person is running, where things are installed, etc. Obviously, it's different if I were judging install.  Anyway, that was my comment when you started trying to tell me what speakers you were running, etc. as I would rather not know right before judging. This is why the event coordinators encourage folks to show up (and sign up) during the "registration period" of the event one hour before the start time, as this is when classification and other things typically occur. I appreciate though how you have taken the initiative in fully disclosing the scenario, and I will defer this to Kimo how he wants to address it based on the situation.

Since I don't know how often Kimo is on here on DIYMA, my suggestion is to email him as the event coordinator and he will likely take this up with MECA and will get back with you. His email is on the flyer of the event. I appreciate you being fully forthcoming, and don't hesitate to let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Richard!

It was no dig on you or the MECA staff - I fully understand your reasoning in not wanting to know what's in the system. On the MECA site it says that someone at the event will confirm each competitor's class - I was a little surprised that didn't happen, but not completely shocked since I came in so late and it was a pretty busy event.
Now that I know a bit about how they're run, I'll do better to follow the rules if I choose to enter again.

I'll drop Kimo a line, but frankly, I only signed up to get a feel for where I could make improvements in my system and have no intention (or time!) of competing on a regular basis.

I would like you to give it a listen again, though, and see what you think of the tweaks I've performed!


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the name of the guy at this meet with the black BRZ, is he on DIYMA? If your out there, PM me! We started a conversation on car PCs but never finished.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

That would be Eitan Novotng. I'm not sure if he is a DIYMA regular or not.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

rton20s said:


> That would be Eitan Novotng. I'm not sure if he is a DIYMA regular or not.


You don't happen to have his email do you?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

jnchantler said:


> You don't happen to have his email do you?


awfully brave this one is....


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> awfully brave this one is....


 

I wasn't going to be the one to say it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> I only signed up to get a feel for where I could make improvements in my system and have no intention (or time!) of competing on a regular basis.
> 
> I would like you to give it a listen again, though, and see what you think of the tweaks I've performed!


Tom, I can understand about competition and encourage it when you have the opportunity. It definitely does take time and hope to see you in the lanes again as time permits. Please don't get discouraged by this one circumstance. I would encourage you to do so again whenever you're ready, and happy to help in whatever way I can. You have my contact info...maybe we'll have another mini-meet at some point. Take it easy.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

And a correction. I pulled the name from the MECA site, and apparently there was a typo, or a hard to read entry form. His name is actually "Eitan Novotny." I thought the "g" at the end was a bit strange. 

If you do a search for his name, he is pretty easy to find on various social media platforms.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

papasin said:


> Tom, I can understand about competition and encourage it when you have the opportunity. It definitely does take time and hope to see you in the lanes again as time permits. Please don't get discouraged by this one circumstance. I would encourage you to do so again whenever you're ready, and happy to help in whatever way I can. You have my contact info...maybe we'll have another mini-meet at some point. Take it easy.


Thanks again, Richard.
Not discouraged at all. Encouraged, actually. It was much easier that I expected, and there was no trying to maneuver around Boom Cars or getting put up against manufactuer rides, or any of the other things I feared in entering such a competition. Just a bunch of great guys, with a bunch of great systems, and lots of helpful tips and friendly banter.
As far as the wrong class thing, that's all on me.

Like I said, I wasn't planning to "compete" but I'm a member now, and it was so easy to participate, that I'll probably do it again just to see if / how much the system improved.

For now, I just need to get my ear looked at.
Preliminary diagnosis from my general practitioner is low negative inner-ear pressure. One of the most common symptoms is inaccurate interpretation of spatial cues.

What was weird is early in the year, JOey's truck imaged solidly smack dab below the rearview mirror to me. I then set my T/A to reasonably replicate that in my car. (Wasn't as solid, but pretty good.) 
A couple months ago, my right ear started feeling "plugged." But I can still hear out of it just fine. Somewhere around there, my center image seemed to be in front of me, so I reset T/A to send it back below the mirror. It was less solid, more vague and more easily traveled around than I remembered but I put that up to aural memory.
This is where it was set when you judged it, and noted "center image far to the right, and lows pull down to lower right."

I didn't try JOey's truck again, but all weekend, every car I heard imaged in front of ME, not in the vehicle center. Paul sat in my car, and we pulled the image back to the center where it belongs. To ME, it's right above the gauge cluster. But locked solidly in place, like I knew it could.
So I KNOW it's just me.

What's really weird is the next week I went to the California Audio Show high-end electronics show in Burligame, and (with the exception of the Zu Audio room) all of those imaged properly dead-center to me, when I was able to sit in the sweet spot. As does my home system.
I have no problem localizing sounds in nature, or over loudspeakers in the farfield in a decent sized room. But everything I hear in the nearfield, manipulated with DSP, is a bit off.
I sure hope there's a fix which doesn't involve surgery! 

Sorry for the OT rant - but I told a few folks about my messed up ear at the GTG so thought it would be okay to elaborate and update here.


----------

